# Now anyone can lay brick!



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg22ahXvscY


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sold . Neat idea for sure .


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

JBM said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg22ahXvscY


Oh my  ..........:laughing:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

hand that to an old timer :no::no:

into the street it goes. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the one for the head joints lol.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

That tool will work great on veneers,especially with a one inch air space ! :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Just some trivia,does anyone remember seeing the "fountain trowel" that Frank Gilberth advocated in his book ? This guy's gadget brought it to mind.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Whoever showed up to a job site with that crap would be hung up by the band of his fruit of the looms...after it was bashed over his head.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> Whoever showed up to a job site with that crap would be hung up by the band of his fruit of the looms...after it was bashed over his head.


 


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

There is probably a market for that thing somewhere. As P.T Barnum once said,"there is a succor born every minute and never wise up a chump".:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

:bangin: and if you act now, we will send you a second just pay shipping and handling,


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

He was a smart man, but the fountain trowel was not one of his better ideas.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Saw them being sold a few years ago in one of the DIY superstores.
probably OK for a DIY er.

http://www.diynot.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=53617&start=0


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It's kinda cool, I'm personally terrible at laying brick, but my bricky is faster than he is and he's 72


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

That guy is gonna end up with a million dollars from that invention.


If he started out with 2 million. :whistling


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> That guy is gonna end up with a million dollars from that invention.
> 
> 
> If he started out with 2 million. :whistling



:thumbsup:



This post reminds me of the two neighbor farmers. Early in the spring they are both plowing there adjoining fields. The one farmer says to his neighbor,"I heard you won the lottery this winter,what are you going to do with all the money ? The other farmer says,"I guess I will just keep farming until it is all gone".:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I've seen worse inventions.... would be great for the DIY'er market... :whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Never mind the invention: I don't usually mix my mortar that loose. Is that normal?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its a whisker loose but do able.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

How common is it to build free-standing single width brick walls like that? Don't think I've ever seen one.


----------

